# Another RM6505 Fridge Problem (hidden test mode?)



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

My Electrolux / Dometic RM6505 fridge/freezer seems to have developed the dreaded "gives up on 240v supply and tries to find gas/12v" problem.

I can normally phaff about and get it back onto 240v but it looks like I'm heading for a new control board.

However, my question is this - If I power the fridge off and then turn it back on while also holding in the temperature button, the fridge seems to go into some sort of test mode.

Once it's done it's flashing lights test, pressing the temperature button (while still in test mode) seems to get the fridge to do different things. I suspect it might over-ride the auto energy selection as stepping through the five leds you can hear different clicks and gas ignition etc.

Does anyone know more about this test-mode?
Thanks


----------

